# Ezekiel's Story



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I have added a page to my website that tells Exekiel's story, and would appreciate any feedback I can get. My mind is not all with me but I know that it needed to be added. 

I you can think of anything that may be added or deleted please let me know. 

Here is the link..........

http://www.clabecmaltese.com/EzekielsStory.html

Thank you in advance for you help and support during this time. 

I do want to add that as soon as his marker arrives and I get it set I will be putting that picture at the end on his page and moving the one at the bottom to the place where his baby picture is at.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm fairly new here. I just read Ezekiel's story. I am so sorry. It's so sad how people treat animals so badly. I just got my malt puppy today and I was talking to the breeder about puppy mills and we both shed a tear. I'm not a believer in big govt. regulation but I wish there would be a good law against these people. My previous dog, a bichon, came from a puppy mill and she had a lot of health problems. Not a week goes by that I don't think about her.

I wish you all the best. I'm sorry that both you and Ezekiel had to go through the rough times. :grouphug:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it was a touching and an educational story that I certainly hope many people will learn from. It must have been emotionally hard for you to write this down and I'm so sorry for your loss.

One thing I may change is the typo in the last paragraph. It says "hoeing" but I think you mean "hoping"? Other than that, I don't see anything I would change about it!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I think it was a touching and an educational story that I certainly hope many people will learn from. It must have been emotionally hard for you to write this down and I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> One thing I may change is the typo in the last paragraph. It says "hoeing" but I think you mean "hoping"? Other than that, I don't see anything I would change about it![/B]


Thank you for the kind words. And for the typo alert.


East83rd Thank you also for reading Ezekiel's story and commenting.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Becky, what a touching story. I am so happy that Ezekiel had a wonderful life with you.

Marsha


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What a touching story Becky.

Poor Ezekiel has it very tough in his small 3 years, but you gave him the love and attention he needed. 

His BAck yard Breeder needs to come back to reality.

Obviously, she is in it for the money - quantity over quality. SHAME !!! :smmadder:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you B & M and Lina for commenting. 

I am so torn over what to call this woman. She had too many dogs to be called a BYB I think. But had several dogs running around in her home and by what I understand Puppy Mills do not do that. 

I will be calling her back today just to see what she has to say. I am not going to quit. I have to move forward. I am also thinking of contacting someone with Southern Comfort Rescue and see if they can help have something done. 

Thank you again for reading Ezekiel' story.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

There is nothing to add or delete. Poor Ezekiel for having those health problems but lucky Ezekiel to have ended up with you. Can you imagine what he would have had to go through if he stayed with that woman ?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, thank you so much for sharing that with us. As I was reading that, I got teary-eyed. Poor, sweet little Ezekiel. I just cannot imagine all the heart ache you and your family went through. I, too, bought my little Sophie from a BYB, and she'll be seeing a vet in two weeks to get checked out for congenital diseases, so needless to say, I'm really nervous. I hope everything checks out normally. Anyway, thank you again for sharing that. Even though Ezekiel endured so many hardships, he certainly was lucky to have someone like you and your father. May his precious soul rest in peace.


----------

